# exadrive compatibility?



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

Will a '96 8-speed exa-drive cassette fit onto any of the campagnolo 8-speed cassette hubs? More specifically, are the exa-drive cogs compatible with the pre exa-drive cassette free hubs (pre '93)

Secondly, does anyone know where I can get an 8-speed campagnolo rear hub? Anyone have some old campy 8-speed wheels with shot rims, but decent hubs?


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

try ebay or branford bike. I've been hunting around on ebay for some 8 speed stuff to convert my 7 speed down tube to Ergo. 8 speed isn't super common but it does come up and you can usually get it for a good price. I saw an 8 speed campy wheelset go for $30 last week


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

beantownbiker said:


> Will a '96 8-speed exa-drive cassette fit onto any of the campagnolo 8-speed cassette hubs? More specifically, are the exa-drive cogs compatible with the pre exa-drive cassette free hubs (pre '93)


Yes, Exa-drive 8spd cassettes will work perfectly fine on pre-Exa-drive freehubs. (The reverse is not true, however - non-Exa-drive cassettes will not fit on Exa-drive freehubs). The only caveat (and it is a small one) is that one of the spline teeth on the sprockets is narrower than the others. Just make sure that the narrow spline teeth on all the sprockets are lined up when you install the cassette. (An Exa-drive freehub has a corresponding narrow spline notch, which prevents the sprockets from being installed misaligned.)



beantownbiker said:


> Secondly, does anyone know where I can get an 8-speed campagnolo rear hub? Anyone have some old campy 8-speed wheels with shot rims, but decent hubs?


There's plenty available on ebay, or, assuming that your moniker "beantownbiker" means you live in Boston, go to the Boston Show Weekend swap meet in Watertown on August 13th Classic Rendezvous Calender


----------

